# General > Recommendations >  boiler service/repair

## rhino

hi, anyone recommend someone for service/repair to boiler?

----------


## Sage

Hi Rhino.

If you search downt he recommendations this has been covered before.

Personally I'd recommend the Heat Centre in Wick  :Grin:

----------


## crofter

"Bremner & Findlater",  call Robert on 07775833391. He does an excellent job & very reasonably priced.

----------


## unicorn

Forss Engineering are very good. I always use them.

----------


## plumber

Korrie mechanical & Plumbing can be contacted on 01463259205

----------


## lorry

::  ::  you mean corrie  you twit now called  rok

----------


## lorry

you mean  corrie you twit now called  rok

----------


## Farmhands

> you mean corrie  you twit now called  rok


 corrie indeed did become rok but some of the old corrie guys have apparantley left Rok and are starting corries back up again but spelt with a K this timeso i was hearing. bit harsh calling the man a twit he was only trying to help but hey if someone wants an arrogant,unsociable so and so recomended we will give you a shout. and i dont know username plumber either before you try to use that as a comeback or at worst pick me up on my spelling.Sorry everyone but just sick and tired of this thing happening on the org.

----------


## plumber

Thank you Farmhand, you are right when you say Korrie have started up again with a K instead of a C. And as for you lorry you should get your facts right before you start calling people a TWIT..

----------


## LMS

Heat Centre in Wick are very reasonable.  Sandy McGregor's are very expensive for the same job.

----------


## dynamicplumbing

Repair a Boiler; Old fashioned boilers are being phased out in favor of more modern means of heating your home. However, there are older houses and apartments that still utilize a boiler as a means to heat the home through radiators. If your boiler stops working, there are a few repairs that you can do yourself to get it working again. However, there are some instances where a professional should be called
Instructions
1
Check the pilot light. Often if you find that you aren't getting heat, the pilot light has blown out and you simply need to relight it.
2
Evaluate the amount of heat that you are getting from your boiler .If you find that you are still getting heat, however the heat isn't performing as well as it should be, check the pressure gauge located on the side of your boiler. If the pressure is below 12psi, then the water level is too low and you need to add more water, until the pressure gauge reads 12-15psi.
3
Check the area around your boiler. If you find that it is wet, then your boiler is leaking water. Check the pressure gauge. If it reads above 15psi, then you have too much water in your tank and need to remove some to restore proper pressure and eliminate leakage.
4
Check the radiators in your home. If some heat, but not others, than your boiler is sending air up the line. You need to relieve the air in the radiator by turning the the radiator bleed on your radiator, until the sound of air stops.
5
Tighten the connections and bolts on your pipes. Bad connections or old bolts can be the cause of leakage and poor boiler performance. This should be performed as routine maintenance at least once per year to keep your boiler system running smoothly.

----------


## riggerboy

> "Bremner & Findlater",  call Robert on 07775833391. He does an excellent job & very reasonably priced.


just had bremner and findlater in to resolve my boiler problems and i must say they are very very good, they sorted my boiler with no problem at all cant praise them high enough,,

----------

